# getting a free super clean 40d.



## sniper x (Aug 6, 2016)

I use to have a 30d about ten years ago. Even though it was only 8mp,  the results looked very good due to the imager chip.  I'm from a broadcast background shooting moving images and some cameras have a chip that makes everything look so good we use to call them a pretty chip.

My friend who is giving me this camera has been the staff phtographer for one 9f the largest aquariums in the US where I use to do all the film and video production. He bought it solely to use as a camera for his cross country ride on
 his motorcycle. He only took about 1200 pictures and the thing looks brand new.

Looking forward to it as a fill in a d about back up camera since I just shoot as a hobby it'll be a great second camera.

Anyone have any set up tips for the 40d?  I'll be installing a battery grip as soon as I get it.


----------



## beagle100 (Aug 11, 2016)

40D is old but still good (with good lenses)


----------



## sniper x (Aug 11, 2016)

I really like the 40d even though it's now technically "old". It'll be a nice back up to my 5D MKII. And I have a few nice lenses.


----------



## davidharmier60 (Oct 7, 2017)

Lucky! I don't generally have luck like that.
And that is the model I'm itching to get!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## jaomul (Oct 8, 2017)

Enjoy


----------



## goodguy (Oct 10, 2017)

Nice, the low light capabilities for this camera compared to modern cameras is sad but as long as you have enough light and keep ISO low you will be able to get nice pictures with it.


----------

